# Royal Wedding Again - Lip readers - What did Harry say??



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

When he turned to William when Kate arrived at the Abbey?

Anyone know??

I'm going with!

I thought you said this was going to be a small affair!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

i need the bog


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

"She's gorgeous...... You lucky bar-steward!!!"


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How the hell did you get her?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Is her sister single?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Can you find me one like her!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently it was wait until you see her. I prefer this thread though lol


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

"It's not too late to back out!"


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

" i would "


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

fancy sharing with your favourite bro


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

When you away working again????


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

"I'll do the matron of honour...."


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think he said '**** she's wearing white, are you sure thats right!!!'

or 'Can you get me in with her sister!'


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, "Quick it's your last chance, run, I'll cause a distraction!" .wayne.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Get a whiff, I just farted


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This actually made me really curious- found this, seems to be the most concise so far- not the video, the text further down :thumbup:

Curious what Harry said to Will? Lip reader deciphers secret wedding whispers | NBC17.com


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

im sure he sed "she looks stunning" 
could be mistaken haha 

Me and my b/f reken he could of bin saying all morning to william
"ive been in the church 4 2 hrs.......i need a tipple!!!"


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

quite enjoying thread, peoples comments on what Harry might have said to his bro, ,,,thanks!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Apparently he told pipper that she beautiful and he said seriously your beautiful that was when they were on the balcony


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When he turned to William when Kate arrived at the Abbey?
> 
> Anyone know??
> 
> ...


*********************************

Found this for other words that were said.Royal wedding: Lip-reader reveals just what WAS said at ceremony | Mail Online....


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> *********************************
> 
> Found this for other words that were said.Royal wedding: Lip-reader reveals just what WAS said at ceremony | Mail Online....


Thank you for posting link


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

No probs...Just thought it was apt for the Original Thread....


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh great link thank you. Made me smile. So sweet.


----------

